# Jan Vaclav Hugo Vorisek



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Jan Vaclav Hugo Vorisek (11.5.1791 Vamberk - 19.11.1825 Vienna)

Czech composer, organist and pianist. Son of a schoolmaster and organist from Vamberk, East Bohemia. Father gave him good initial musical education; young Jan Vaclav occasionally substituted the church organist in his age of seven. He studied at a grammar school in Prague, later he went on at the Prague University. At the same time, he took piano and composition lessons from the famous Prague composer V.J.Tomasek. In 1813 he moved to Vienna to study law at the university as well as music under J.N.Hummel. In Vienna he personally met L.V.Beethoven (1814) and many other important personalities of European musical life; among others Franz Schubert, with whom they became good friends. He finished his law studies only in 1821 and for a short time made his living as a clerk; at the same time he composed, conducted and taught piano. In 1824 he was appointed the first court organist in Vienna. At that time, however, he suffered from tuberculosis; his treatment in Graz did not help and he died in his age of 34. Vorisek composed mostly piano works; he started in the classical style but soon romantic elements predominated. By his melodical invention and lyrical parts, he is regarded as a direct predecessor of Bedrich Smetana. His only orchestral work, Symphony in D, was compared to first symphonies of Beethoven. Vorisek's works were a source of inspiration for many romantic composers, including Franz Schubert.

Works:

Symphony in D Major op. 23 (1821)
Sonata in B-Flat Minor op. 20
piano composition cycles (Twelve Rhapsodies op.1, Impromptus op.7)
Piano Fantasy op. 12
More individual piano compositions (Variations for piano and cello op.9, Le désir op. 3, Le plaisir op. 4)
Organ Mass B-Flat Major
Violin Sonata in G Major, op. 5


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

recommended listening:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If anyone in the Boston area wants to hear Vorisek's symphony in performance, it's being performed this Sunday, March 1:


----------

